# New symphonic orchestra in paris with young composers !!!



## LUMINIS (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone ! 
I would like to present you a recording from the " Ensemble Luminis ", which is a Symphonic Orchestra established by studients in Paris.
Two young composers wrote for this Orchestra, and we hope you will enjoy their work. 
You can see a composition of us on Youtube : 




And if you love it, you can join us on our Facebook Page : 
https://www.facebook.com/EnsembleLuminis
Thanks a lot for your attention, 
Luminis wish you a Happy and wonderful New Year !


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, they've turned me off with a work like "Fermeture," which sounds like it never needed to be written, with much before it filling that 'slot.' I don't know if this was a calculated choice to appeal to a very casual or conservative public, or some built-in alliance between a composer who wanted their work done and who also talked a number of good young performers into forming an orchestra.

I'm happy, more than, and hopeful, more than, for another orchestra to exist, perhaps be available for less money than the older higher-paid professionals, make music available to many, and giving an opportunity for many a young player to have at least a part-time professional job.

I wonder though, who is at the helm of this ship, what choices the music director will make, and all the rest.

Wishing the players all the best possible luck.


----------

